# Red Belly fun



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We put in on YR in Holt yesterday about 1:00, hoping to find a few bream for a friend who was wanting some fish. From the get go the red bellies were biting good and we started picking up a few here and there. After a couple stops we found the red belly mother load right next to a big log in current. We caught over 40 from this one hole and kept 30 or so, they were eating earthworms and crickets on the bottom. As soon as your bait settled next to that big log they were inhaling it, after burning through all our bait we started casting a little bit and picked up 5 bass and put 3 in the cooler. So all in all a great trip, we didn't catch any giants but just world class eating size.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny how they produce like that.....You can't imagine in your mind that many in a hole but they are out there! Good job fellas!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I know that was fun!! Those little jokers are hard to scale but are dang delicious!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bait!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ended up with 44 and 4 bass instead of 3...


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice mess.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

longear sunfish (Lepomis megalotis) Great eating and great bait. 

It's been almost 20 years since the flatheads entered Yellow River, yet there are still plenty of sunfish for everyone. Great catch.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine mess of fish, and I bet y'all laughed a lot. Glory days.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Very nice catch! Delicious.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man y'all tore the swift waters up ! Those will make a fine fish fry !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> That's a fine mess of fish, and I bet y'all laughed a lot. Glory days.


We did and usually do, my uncle is one of my best fishing buddies...if people could hear some of our river bank conversations they'ed think we was crazy. We can always make something out of nothing on our trips.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Look at all that BAITTTTTTT


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. I assume you went with Uncle Joe? YR must not have many flatheads or they wouldn't be as many bream as there are. I was going to WB to bass fish, but went to the mullet hole instead.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

aint much can compair to the eating on that table.


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like you have fish for awhile!


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice!


----------

